# overnight at Irun please.



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Am off to Spain early Jan with my usual travelling partner have no problems regarding the trip as we have have done it several times, however this year we have agreed to be accompanied by a friend with a caravan who has never been before, the plan is evening ferry, head down when we arrive,next night either Vendome or Vivonne depending on daylight, next night Irun on a restaurent car park that has been posted about on here, then N121a. trouble is i dont know how to find the post,, does anyone know exactly where this restaurent is please.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

sideways said:


> Am off to Spain early Jan with my usual travelling partner have no problems regarding the trip as we have have done it several times, however this year we have agreed to be accompanied by a friend with a caravan who has never been before, the plan is evening ferry, head down when we arrive,next night either Vendome or Vivonne depending on daylight, next night Irun on a restaurent car park that has been posted about on here, then N121a. trouble is i dont know how to find the post,, does anyone know exactly where this restaurent is please.


.

Hi sideways. As an ex trucker, I used to clear customs and weekend in Irun.
It can be quite a rough place, what I mean is much crime, there always was and probably always will be.
I certainly would not stay overnight in the M/H. If you go out to eat, you may not like what you find on your return.
You could go through Irun town to Hondarribia and park on the fish quay.

Or overnight along the N10 at a Routier, maybe Cap de Pin or Castets
.
The N121a to Pampalona is immediately as you go through the border. You take the first slip road, go under the Autoroute and straight ahead at the roundabout.
You will find suitable O/N locations with food. Try Sunbilla or go up and over the mountain and a few places on the other side.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

There is a campsite near the large Carrefour Hypermarket but not worth the stop unless nothing better available.
Pity about the caravan as there are several decent Aires here.

Alan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

rosalan said:


> There is a campsite near the large Carrefour Hypermarket but not worth the stop unless nothing better available.
> Pity about the caravan as there are several decent Aires here.
> 
> Alan


I would imagine that in January they would get away with it :!:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi sideways,

This might be the post you are looking for...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1298510.html#1298510

Pete


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I don't think it's Carinena that's a LONG way down.. South of Zaragossa..
Cant help with any stops by Irun as we always try and get well past there.. Vendome to Irun in January will be a long trek if you doing N roads as well.. 


What date you off ??? I will be leaving Cannock on the 9th Jan, heading for Benidorm and then down for Morocco.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

hi Steve we are on ferry Jan14th, we usually do St Jean de luz second day arriving early aft then a big hit to Toretta next day, This year we having to think more carefully with this caravan guy with us, Will be on the n roads except round Tours and from Bordeaux to Bayonne, Anybody any suggestions from Bayonne to Border?


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We used this one in November:

http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/eu...mpsite-larrouleta-103493/?campName=Larrouleta

Good site, plenty of space for caravans and motorhomes, open all year.

In the 2012 ACSI book as no. 1344 at €16 a night with card, haven't looked at the 2013 book yet.

It's near St. Jean le Luz


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Sideways

Here's a place we use every time we go down to spain.

Continue on the N10 past Angouleme and on to Bordeaux and Bayonne and then to St Jean de Luz still on the N10 there is an Aire at St Jean on the left next to the train station with free electric and water but it fills up very quickly if it’s full carry on the N10 for around 7 miles to Irun.
As you drop down the hill to Irun you’ll come to the first of two roundabouts go over the first and after 500 yards too your left you will see a large car park over looked by a large restaurant we have used this place 5 or 6 time safe for over night park free between 6pm and 8am we have used this stop going and coming but and always had a good nights rest.

Type in your sat nav Behobia or the coordinates are 
43, 20, 36.28N 1, 45,35.38W if you type this into google earth you will see the car park.
The police tend to do a lot of checks in this area for drugs and cigarettes so its feels safer than most places, however they never bother motorhomers.

Hope this helps 

If you want my full route with stops just pm me.

Regards
Ray


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for that, is it a condition of staying that you eat there?,we usually use St jean aire but not with a car and 24 foot caravan.


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

We use Hondaribbia which is right on the beach just past Irun. The coordinates are N43.37929; W1.79768

Whenever we are there there are always lots of Spanish vans in the car park. There are beach side restaurants nearby or you can stroll into town via a walkway and find a tapas bar.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Rankins said:


> We use Hondaribbia which is right on the beach just past Irun. The coordinates are N43.37929; W1.79768
> 
> Whenever we are there there are always lots of Spanish vans in the car park. There are beach side restaurants nearby or you can stroll into town via a walkway and find a tapas bar.


I agree and mentioned the place on the first page, but I did not have the coordinates as I have been there before I had a Sat Nav.
Thanks Rankins


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Funnily enough we stayed at the carpark at Hondarribia that Rankins mention earlier in the year.
Plenty of room there as the attached photo shows and a caravan did pitch up for a night while we were there so shouldn't be a problem.

Its in the database......

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11897

Pete


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

No you do not have pay anything after 6.30pm as it is a public car park


----------



## celticspirit (Apr 5, 2011)

*Hondarribia*

Hi we have stayed on the beach carpark at Hondarribia a few times, a nice place and great town. Good restaurants , shops etc and a safe place. Well worth a visit to the old town. Nice friendly people. No charge out of season.


----------

